# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  paquets SSDP vers 239.255.255.250

## hammag

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai un ralentissement dsagrable quand je surfe sur Firefox.

En faisant un dump par Ethereal, j'ai vu que mon routeur envoie des paquets du type SSDP  l'adresse 239.255.255.250 avec NOTIFY *HTPP/1.1 dans la colonne information.
j'ai cherch sur le net mais j'ai pas compris l'utilit de ces paquets, et est ce qu'il sont dangereux ou non !

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

SSDP ou *Simple Service Discovery Protocol* est un service de dcouverte de priphriques Plug and Play universels sur un rseau domestique.

Si tu n'as pas de rseau local, tu peux le dsactiver dans services.msc.

Ce protocole utilise le port 1900 pour communiquer. Tu peux aussi le desactiver avec un parefeu.

----------


## hammag

mais, est-ce normale que je ne trouve pas SSDP dans la liste services

[dit]
bon, enfin c'est moi qui n'a pas fait attention, le serviec SSDP existe bel et bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rlgrand

Cela peut tre une faille de scurit.
Il est prudent de scanner ta machine.

----------


## hammag

effectivement, je suis entrain d'installer nmap pour scanner ma machine (et autres machines  ::mrgreen::  ), mais c'est la galre pour installer nmap sous win.

----------


## KenPark

Installes toi une VMware (version player gratos), et tu auras possiblilit de tlcharger des distributions linux gratuite pesant 20Mo, sur laquelle en 15 sec tu auras install nmap. ;-)

----------

